# Airport express et disque dur externe



## mercutio (3 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai bien compris comment faire passer de la musique de mon ibook (avec airport extrem) sur ma chaîne hifi (via airport express).

Seulement ma discothèque se trouve sur un disque dur externe  (en firewire). Il n'y a pas de problème quand mon ibook est connecté au disque. Mais je me demande quelles sont les solutions pour pouvoir écouter ma discothèque à distance (ex, je suis dans ma chambre et j'écoute sur l'ibook mes MP3 ou je suis dans le salon et je fais passer la musique sur la chaîne hi-fi)

Je pensais

Acquérir un disque dur ethernet et le brancher sur la borne airport express.

Je pourrais à ce moment piloter les 2 à distance.

Est ce que c'est possible ? le disque dur pourra t-il se mettre en veille et se réveiller à sur simple sollicitation ?

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## CorentinJ (7 Août 2006)

Je cherchais à le faire avec un disque USB. J'ai parcouru le web en tous sens dans toutes les langues et rien.
Je suis surpris qu'un petit malin n'ait pas encore tenter de dev un truc à up sur la borne aiport Extreme pour qu'elle puisse lire et partager les DD externes.
En ce qui concerne l'ethernet çà me semble possible (bien que personne n'en parle) mais je ne tenterais d'acheter un disque ethernet uniquement pour voir si çà fonctionne.
Je repost ici dès que je trouve qq chose.

++
Co.


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2006)

Ce n'est pas la borne qui lit les fichiers de musique, mais iTunes en tournant sur ton iBook !

Donc il ne suffit pas de donner acc&#232;s aux fichiers &#224; la borne (en reliant d'une mani&#232;re ou d'une autre la borne au disque dur), elle sera incapable de lire quoi que ce soit sur le disque; il faut que tu aies un Mac (ou un PC) avec iTunes

Donc pas de solution autre que celle consistant &#224; brancher le disque sur l'iBook, &#224; lancer iTunes sur l'iBook pour lire les musiques et les diffuser en direction de la borne Express qui elle m&#234;me est branch&#233;e sur la chaine HiFi


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2006)

Ou alors, si tu peux te le permettre, acheter un mac mini sur lequel tu mets directement ta musique ou sur lequel tu branches ton disque dur externe et l&#224; tu acc&#232;des au fichiers partag&#233;s du disque ou du mac mini via le wi-fi. Ca fait un peu cher la st&#233;r&#233;o mais bon...... quand on aime on compte pas. 

Sinon achetez un mac ou un pc d'occas qui te sert uniquement de jukebox et pareil tu acc&#232;des &#224; la musique via ta borne airport, sans fil.


----------



## CorentinJ (7 Août 2006)

En fait je ne cherchais pas &#224; lire ma musique depuis la borne mais partager un disque sur le r&#233;seau en le connectant &#224; la borne.
Il est possible de partager une imprimante USB sur le port USB de la borne Airport Extreme, je demeurre convaincu qu'il y a une bidouille possible pour mettre un DD &#224; la place de l'imprimante et partager ainsi ses documents sur le r&#233;seau sans avoir recours &#224; un 'serveur' qui doit &#234;tre sans cesse allum&#233;.
L'exp&#233;rience &#224; montr&#233; qu'&#224; chaque fois qu'on pouvait uploader sur ces p&#233;riph&#233;riques (ex. Alcatel SpeedTouch), il y a un petit malin qui un jour sort un tuto pour une bidouille du genre.
Y en a bien qui d&#233;montent leurs bornes airport pour voir comment c'est &#224; l'int&#233;rieur


----------



## MamaCass (8 Août 2006)

Va voir &#231;a : LA Soluce 

Regarde les commentaires de l'articles, y'a des mac users...


----------



## Laurent_h (8 Décembre 2006)

CorentinJ a dit:


> En fait je ne cherchais pas à lire ma musique depuis la borne mais partager un disque sur le réseau en le connectant à la borne.
> Il est possible de partager une imprimante USB sur le port USB de la borne Airport Extreme, je demeurre convaincu qu'il y a une bidouille possible pour mettre un DD à la place de l'imprimante et partager ainsi ses documents sur le réseau sans avoir recours à un 'serveur' qui doit être sans cesse allumé.
> L'expérience à montré qu'à chaque fois qu'on pouvait uploader sur ces périphériques (ex. Alcatel SpeedTouch), il y a un petit malin qui un jour sort un tuto pour une bidouille du genre.
> Y en a bien qui démontent leurs bornes airport pour voir comment c'est à l'intérieur



Bonsoir à tous, 

Je suis intéressé par connecter sur le port USB de ma borne Airport Extreme un disque dur multimédia, ce qui me permettrait, en le branchant aussi à la TV, de pouvoir transférer sans fil mes vidéos sur le disque, et de les visionner tranquillement dans mon canapé...  

Y a t il du nouveau sur cette manip ?    

Merci à vous,


----------



## maousse (9 Décembre 2006)

non..


----------



## mercutio (11 Décembre 2006)

je viens d'acquérir la wii. peutêtre qu'elle pourra à terme se connecter sur mon mac et lire mes MP3


----------



## Zyrol (11 Décembre 2006)

Je pense qu'on a fait le tour l&#224;.

maousse a clairement donn&#233; une r&#233;ponse.

La gestion d'une imprimante ou d'un p&#233;riph&#233;rique de masse (type Disque dur) est tr&#233;s differente.


----------

